# Where can a high school student get a job?



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm 15 and this will be my first official job, I have a resume all written but i'm not sure where to apply to.
I would preferably work in a petstore, as I have a lot of experience with most pets, especially fish. The thing is though; i've been looking around and no one is hiring.

My question for you forum members is: where can I work? 
I will send my resume on request


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Can't help you with the pets store, but you can look into ontario science centre. I worked there in my summer months of high school.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

canadas wonderland usually hires students for summer


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Hitch said:


> Can't help you with the pets store, but you can look into ontario science centre. I worked there in my summer months of high school.


I used to love the science centre ! Back before kindergarten, I would go every day 
But now I've moved to Markham and it's a mission to get there


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ThaChingster said:


> I used to love the science centre ! Back before kindergarten, I would go every day
> But now I've moved to Markham and it's a mission to get there


lol good point..


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Walmart. Yeah I know


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Syed said:


> Walmart. Yeah I know


Really? Will they hire a 15-year old?


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Really? Will they hire a 15-year old?


You're fifteen? Well the Walmart I worked in hired kids as young as sixteen though fifteen may work. You can try. Also there's Tim Hortans, they take kids as young as fifteen last time I checked.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going to try and apply to Wal-mart then, thanks !


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> I'm going to try and apply to Wal-mart then, thanks !


You're welcome


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

As long as you know you'd be a strong worker, talk to any friends that are the same. 
I hired one great kid whose mom I've known for years. She was a really good worker, so when I had 2 more positions to fill, I simply asked if she had any friends who were looking. We're a small store, so she knew that if her friends/coworkers were slacking or ditching shifts, she'd end up doing some of their work, so she only recommended superstars. Now the whole team rocks


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I worked at the C.N.E at one of the food booths when I was 15. lol

THey are always hiring tweens for the game booths.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Good idea, I'm going to ask some of my friends if they have any connections.

As for the CNE, it's a little far to be going there every day, it's a great idea though. if only I lived closer


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I remember a few friends in high school had jobs at movie theaters, and I'm pretty sure they were under 16.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> I remember a few friends in high school had jobs at movie theaters, and I'm pretty sure they were under 16.


True. I had friends who were working at AMC and they were under 16 too.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Great idea, I'm going to apply to cineplex, 
but it would be even better if someone had a lfs I could work at


----------

